# Archfoe: chapter 1



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

This is the first chapter of the book, Arch foe, which I am writing. As I am uncertain about which forum to post this in, it is also going to be posted in the literature forum. Read and reveiw. 
 Arch foe

*Chapter 1*
_The agent in the forest_

 The boy looked around the clearing, hiding against a tree. He felt his staff pressing against the smooth bark. He was hiding from a patrol of knights that were in the clearing, and nothing between life and death except silence. 
 The boy was not there by chance. He had been dispatched specifically for this task by his commander, Lord Gorestien; the ruler of Yerach County. Recently he had been conflicting with his rival and neighbor, Lord Forestraux, ruler of Cevalon County. Disputes between the men were common, however, this one had a more sinister quality. Still, when the boy had been given information on his mission, he had not questioned and supplicated: “it shall be done, my liege.”
 Now was the crucible of his task. Upon it, hinged the success or failure of the war. If he succeeded, his lord would be victorious, and possibly bestow boons upon him of land, wealth, and that which he yearned for the most: freedom.
 Hardly daring to breathe, the agent eavesdropped on the conversation. So far, nothing useful had been said. It was all idle babble about weather, people, gossip, and nothing really in particular; hardly worth risking his life over. The knights he was observing were not armed. Their swords were sheathed and stood against a mighty oak. They were wearing all their armor, except for shields and helmets.
 It was not uncommon for knights to speak to other knights. It was, however, rare to find so many in one place when they were not preoccupied with battle. The agent knew that something important would surface sometime in the conversation. With that knowledge, he listened intently. He heard them talking. 
 “So, do you think this war is really going to happen,” asked one to another. The agent paid close attention to every word.
 “Absolutely,” replied his neighbor. “In fact, Lord Forestraux has informed me that we will begin the war in four days. He’s assembling all his knights here, under my command under the premise of meeting with his supporters.”
 The knight opposite of the speaker asked, “does that poor fool, Lord Gorestein have any idea of what’s about to happen?”
 “No,” came the answer. “Besides,” he continued, “even if he learned about it, he couldn’t possibly mobilize his forces in time. Those Yerachian wretches wouldn’t have even blown their trumpets by the time we’d have reached Castle Eric. After all, they don’t have even half as many knights as we do, and there’s no way that we’re going to be beaten by some rag-tag militia of dirt-poor serfs.”
 “And how are we going to accomplish this crushingly decisive victory that you keep on hawking about,” challenged the knight to the speaker’s far left.
 “Shut up and I’ll tell you,” countered the leader. “We’re going to launch a full frontal offensive against Yerach and go directly for the jugular. We’re not going to waste time pillaging or looting. Instead, we’re going to charge directly for keep and slay every single dog that stands in our way. Now shut up everyone, we’ve got company.”
 The boy agent stiffened against his tree, terrified for what might happen to him. He knew that he stood no chance of survival if he was exposed. For what seemed like an eternity, he stood there, not breathing, not moving, hearing his heart and every little noise magnified a thousand times. Then, came a voice that he would never forget.
 The voice was smooth and steely. Whether man or woman, he could not tell. It seemingly brimmed with pride. The agent tenuously peeked his head out from behind his tree. He saw an armored figure like none he had so far encountered. The figure stood seven feet tall. It’s armor was bright and reflective. He did not recognize the make. That did not interest him at the moment; he was gathering intelligence about a soon-to-erupt war, not strange knights.
 All the knights in the clearing stood at attention, saluting in the cevalonian fashion, with their right upper arms held straight down at their sides and their right hands clasped to their left shoulders.
“At ease,” said the stranger. They all dropped their salutes, yet remained at attention. Clearly this was someone of importance. “As you all know,” it continued, “We are primed to conquer Yerach. However, you have not been informed of the plan in its entirety. There are to be two thousand troops in this invasion. For every five hundred troops, there is one captain. I am your captain. Tomorrow, we depart for the Agoln River. There I will assemble the rest of our cell. For the next three days we will be conducting training exercises. One hour before dawn on the fourth we begin our offensive. Is that understood?”
“Yes Captain!”
“Good, now go to sleep.”
 _Four days,_ thought the agent. _Goresteiner cannot possibly prepare for the onslaught in such little time. Realistically, defeat seems inevitable. However, much might be salvaged and much disaster averted if I act quickly. I must make my report succinct and accurate. He must be informed of the strange knight and of the plan. My lord is a very traditional man, and likes everything to be well organized by precedent. I could tell him his best option for minimizing damage, but I doubt he would heed me. It is a simply revolutionary idea. But enough idling for now, I must complete my task. I’ve done what’s been asked of me ._ The agent saw by now that the fire had been extinguished, and that his chance to escape had come.
 Cautiously, he began to creep away from the scene. The agent had been out here before, but never in the night, and never on such a hazardous expedition. Fear and apprehension began to rise inside of him; doubts about the future, combined with the irrationality of basic nature.
 Determined to complete his task, he pressed on through the night and the trees. After walking for what felt like hours to him, he came to a low wall. He thought:_ Finally, now I’, back on my own turf. I can more quickly now and be sure of my footing. If I hurry, I should arrive at Castle Eric by noon. Alas, time is of the essence. I’ll have to take a horse. It wasn’t a major part of my training, but I’ll manage anyways._
 He continued walking with urgency and a growing confidence speeding him along. Every step came closer to averting disaster; a boar fleeing the hounds. The boy became very tired as he continued, yet he could not allow himself to sleep, not yet. He slogged along through the night. The night was warm, yet the moon was obscured beyond clouds, making the trek dangerous. Twice, he nearly broke his ankles on hidden roots and twice more he became lost. 
 At last, he arrived at the edge of a farm and saw that someone was awake inside. The agent approached the door and knocked.
 The door swung open, and an old man emerged. “Who the devil is it?” he demanded. This took the boy slightly aback, yet he responed:
 “I am an agent of Lord Gorestein. I have important news for his ears alone, and I require assistance as this information must be delivered as quickly as possibly.”
 “Hah,” snorted the old man, “A likely story. How do you expect me to believe that? Out with you, rogue!”
 “Believe me, I’m not a thief. I’m an honest agent of the lord and require your assistance.”
 “If you’re so important, shouldn’t you have your own horse?” The agent realized that the man, despite his quarrelsomeness had a point. However, he currently did not have the time to debate the finer points of equipment and priority with the farmer. He wondered what to do for a little while then came to a satisfactory conclusion.
 “How about this,” inquired the agent, reaching into his pockets. He withdrew his money and made an offer. “Here are fourty pieces of silver. How about you take the money, and I take your horse? I promise to return your horse if possible, and I’ll let you have the money even if I return him to you.
With a greedy glint in his eye, the man accepted. “The horse is out back in the barn. She’s an older mare, but she’ll listen take you where you want. Now go and let an old man get his rest!”
The agent thanked the man and closed the door. He went over to the stable and searched for the horse. He walked along the blackened structure, feeling along the walls for the muzzle of a horse. He felt something like that and it snorted. The boy took the reins and said, “Easy, girl.” He opened the gate and coaxed her out. The agent then mounted her carefully in the dark and rode her out into the night.
He wasn’t an experienced, or an especially skilled rider, but that did not currently matter. The emphasis was on results; aesthetics were secondary. Onwards he went through the darkness. The boy agent continued on for hours, until, at last, he arrived at his destination: Castle Eric.
 It was early morning, with the rosy fingertips of dawn just beginning to peek over the horizon. He knew that Lord Gorestein would have already risen and would soon be eating breakfast. The gate guard stopped him and demanded his business. The agent responded: “The calf does well not to hinder the bull.” Upon hearing the phrase, the sentry stood aside.
 Quickly, he ascended the spiral staircase to his lord’s private study. He had promised a report within seven days of dispatch. He had planned on gathering more information, but the immediacy of the threat of war had scrapped that plan. Now his goal was to assist in preparing the defenses to the best possible extent in the time available. Briskly, he arrived outside the heavy carved door to Lord Goresteiner’s study. He knocked on the door.
“Name yourself,” Demanded a voice on the other side.
“It is I, rumor,” responded the agent.
“Enter,” came the reply.
The boy entered into the lord’s study and placed his staff on the ground and revealed his face. “My lord,” he said. “I bear ominous tidings of Lord Forestraux.
 “You have done well, share your knowledge.”
 The agent began: “As you dispatched me four days ago at dusk to conduct reconnaissance on Lord Forestraux in light of his massing his forces along your borders. I now give you my report. I journeyed for four days until I found a group of enemy knights circled around a campfire. They were discussing an unknown reason for being summoned together to the border. I learned quickly that there was an invasion planned on your lands to occur on your lands soon, but I did not yet know the details. Then, a huge, seven foot tall strange knight covered in armor arrived, and they all saluted the newcomer. The arrival informed them that in four days, your land will be under invasion from eight squads of five hundred members each. I am uncertain of their makeup except for this: They all contain eight knights, and one of those eight knights for that squad will be the captain. The captain in this example squad was the seven foot tall one. I could not see any weapons on it, although I am certain that this one is armed. The invasion will be straightforward, with the full focus being on a direct path to you at Castle Eric itself. That is my report, sir. Requesting permission to leave.”
 “Very well,” said Lord Gorestein. “You have fulfilled your duty, you may now go, Gnaius.”


----------

